# channel cats



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

was wondering if anyones still catchin the channels, this weather is crazy. Are they still biting?


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

YES... went out last nite (10-16) at Hoover and killed em, Cut shad was the ticket, will post report shortly.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

fished the river the other night, and caught a few nice 5 pounders off cut shad as well.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

They are still biting. Downsize your bait. Caught several Sat. Night with smaller pieces of shad and skipjack.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

you can catch channels all year long, just ask dink and his ice fishing adventure lol... Im still catching them on small chubs and shiners, cut shad should be best bet tho


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> Downsize your bait.


Apparently the channel cats where I fish didn't get the memo. They continue to aggrssively take our flathead baits.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> Apparently the channel cats where I fish didn't get the memo. They continue to aggrssively take our flathead baits.


I hear that.I've caught about 6 Channels @ 10 lbs this year on 1/4 lb goldfish.My buddy Ron caught a 20 lb channel on goldfish.We thought it was a shovelhead til we turned it over.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

As Mike said we continue catching channel cats although we are using Fish Ohio bluegills for bait.










I snapped a quick pic of this one last night. I caught 5 Tues night.

Last weekend I think Mike and I had on 3 channel cats at one time.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

katfish said:


> As Mike said we continue catching channel cats although we are using Fish Ohio bluegills for bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Channel looks like it needs Gastric Bypass surgery


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

channels will bite all winter long, even in 32 degree water. only trick is catching the river up a bit and preferably muddy. clear water in the winter will get you nearly zero channels, but up a bit and muddy and they are easy to catch.


----------

